# "Speranza" Short Composition by myself



## Marcelj92 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey there, I wanted to share two compositions of mine called Speranza and Heather. I do have the score for Heather in the video description but it's not very accurate. Atleast you'll know what notes to play. Enjoy!!!!

(Speranza)





(Heather)


----------

